# modem booster



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an airport wireless. Two old computers (circa 2002) and one 2006. (I know, that one is almost obsolete as well). If you are "in the room" where the airport wireless is....there is no problem with getting on the 5mb broadband at 4.7 and 3.0 more or less. The computer that is further away gets on at about 2.5. Here's the question: I see there are "modem boosters" out there; would something like that help with this? (For the old computer in the other room). I think I'll keep "renting" the Charter modem at $6.95/month...but is there something I can do that would boost the signal to the computer further away?


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 13, 2009)

Is your Charter modem also a wireless router?  If not, please describe your wireless router.  Is it b, g, &/or n?

BTW: My Comcast cable modem is $3/mo; I OWN my wireless router.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think so. I have a cable coming out of the wall and into that modem. there is an ethernet that goes from it to the airport extreme. (or whatever it is: but, its the base station). So, no, i don't think it is a wireless router. The mfr. of the modem is Ambit, if that helps.


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 14, 2009)

OK--You DO have a wireless router: your Airport Extreme.

Basically, you likely (check your specs in System Profiler) have b on your older mac & either b or g on the newer Mac.  The Airport Extreme will use the slowest speed of multiple Macs on the wireless, therefore, if your b is using the router, the g will "back down" to b.

Only way to increase distance is to 1) move router to more central location; 2) shut off b to get g on newer Mac; 3) get a newer router that has antennas on it; 4) Obtain a "booster" antenna system.  There are several on the market, prices are fairly high, and may not increase your speed/distance due to your household factors.  Lastly, 5) Obtain after market n wireless card(s) for your Mac(s) to increase speed & distance.

Google is your friend!  Most Mac catalogue sellers will have what you may want.

Ideally, #3 & #5 would be the fastest & most powerful.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, I know I have a wireless router: I thought you wanted to know whether I had "another" wireless with Charter, in addition to the airport that I mentioned in the original post. (The first sentence). 

Thanks for the input. I don't want to put any more money into the Quicksilver...and as far as I know the airport card that is in it now is the "fastest" I can put in it...I actually could move the router to a more centralized location. But that would require moving the PIANO!


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

Just for snicks I'm "checking my system profiler" and am trying to find anything that refers to b or g. Where would that be? (I believe the new Mac is bg though...)


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

I do see a small b in the "MAC ADDRESS" of the airport....if that is of any help.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope, that's just part of the MAC address.

Open "Network Utility," then under the "Info" tab, select your AirPort interface from the pull-down menu (it's usually called "Network Interface (en1)").  Report back to us what it says under "Link Speed".

If it's 11, then it's 802.11b speed (slowest speed).  If it's 54, then it's 802.11g speed (medium speed).  If it's 130, then it's 802.11n speed (highest speed).

Still, even an 802.11b connection should be able to handle a 5mbit internet connection just fine.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

Using "About this Mac" under Network there is Airport Card, Firewall, Locations, Modems and Volumes. Where else should I look for "Network Utility?"


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

Huh. Whaddayknow. I Spotlighted "Network Utility" and that info came up. Is this an app somewhere? 
Anywhoo....here's the scoop: 11mb on the oldest computer. As I knew it would be since I purchased it in 2002 and this isn't the question. So, apparently there really is nothing that can be done regarding a modem. It will not run much faster than it is without upgrading something (and as I recall I can't upgrade the airport card since when I purchased the system, the Apple rep didn't say "wait three weeks" and I purchased the end of a model series. A short time after I purchased, Apple introduced an airport extreme card that probably was upgradeable.


----------



## TuckerdogAVL (Jan 14, 2009)

BTW, what is PORT SCAN or FINGERING A USER good for? (Now that I found the Network Utility). Is the FINGER what I THINK it is!?!?!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 14, 2009)

Port scanning is exactly what it says: scanning ports.  You can scan for "open" ports on another system using port scan.  For example, if a computer is hosting a web site and you port scan that computer, then the scan will report that port 80 (TCP) is open.  If that computer allows ssh access, the scan will report that port 22 (TCP) is open.

"Fingering a user" retrieves user information from a system about a specific user(s).


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 15, 2009)

Tuckerdog, this just came out today and might, when it arrives, be your salvation.

http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/01/15/buffalo.wi.fi.usb.dongle/


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 15, 2009)

This is what your looking for in Network Utility. http://store.apple.com/Catalog/US/Images/d4141_airportenabler_LM.png


----------

